# z31 sway bars!



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

I am looking to get new sway bars for my '85 300. I have the Eibach pro springs and Tokico illumina shocks and have heard that new sways will make a big difference. I was wondering if there is a particular brand that people recommend over another and where offers those for the best price.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I beleive the sway bars from the 88 SS , as well as the springs and struts , are generally considered to be the best of the best , even over aftermarket.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

wow- i was considering the Motorsport front/rear package with the urethane bushings- but the ss bars are still better?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats what I've been told , I don't have any personal experience with it. You can make them even better with the bushing kit , though.  Urethane pwns.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

has anyone else here been able to get in touch with motorsport in cali? I try to all the time and the guys is never there or the phone is always busy.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

when you say 88 SS what car are you talking about? sorry if you think this is a dumb question but i am new to this...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The Shiro- it was a limited production model with an awesome suspension setup from the factory.

I called Motorsport Auto Friday and got ahold of someone right away- give it another shot man. Im going to do addco bars, all of motorsports bushings, and Eibachs with Kyb's. I wish I could find a place that makes motor and tranny mounts though- Id really like to replace those- I guess I will just get oe stuff.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

I am planning to order the motorsport bars in the next couple days. but i wonder how much the SS bars would cost and where to get them. (i bet if you have to get them from the factory they are really expensive) 

- the SS is a modified version of the 1988 300zx


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

if i where to check the junk yards to find this 88 ss would they know what i was talking about when i mention SS or would i need to be more specific? also if i can not find one in a junk yard for parts where is a good place to order the parts at a resonable price???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You won't find any SS's in a junkyard that haven't already been stripped. SS parts are extremely rare and the suspension parts are no longer available.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

ditto, jamesz beat me to that. The chance of finding one is slim to none and your regular billy bob junkyard wont know what you mean. To them a Z is a Z unfortunely. There is a guy in fort walton beach that advertises on z31.com that has like 24 Z's that he can take stuff off of- I dont have his number, I dont know that he even has one thought either.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

the next best place to get parts from is probbably motorsport (www.zcarparts.com) i am getting the swaybar/urethane bushing package from them for $280 and when i get them on i will let you know how i like them.


----------

